# Brit pups



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Posting for a friend. He has two pups avalible. http://flyingjkennel.netkennel.com/Pedi ... 0and%20Ana

One is a liver and white and one is orange and white. They are cutie little buggers. 
Brad 435-823-2216


----------

